# Check engine p1101



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello, new to this cruze forum.check engine light wont go away. I recently replaced valve cover and it is running alot smoother, however the code still keeps coming out and I need to smog it asap. It did populate something about the traction control before I replaced the valve cover. Anyone else coming up with this issue? Has anyone overcame the check engine code p1101 other than replacing the valve cover?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hello, new to this cruze forum.check engine light wont go away. I recently replaced valve cover and it is running alot smoother, however the code still keeps coming out and I need to smog it asap. It did populate something about the traction control before I replaced the valve cover. Anyone else coming up with this issue? Has anyone overcame the check engine code p1101 other than replacing the valve cover?


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Start by reading this: 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues

and this: Fix my Cruze!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2018)

Looks like I may have a bad MAF sensor, would you guys say I buy AC Delco, Duralast, and or the Bosch one?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like I may have a bad MAF sensor, would you guys say I buy AC Delco, Duralast, and or the Bosch one?


AC Delco. Some cars are super picky about sensors, so it's best to just stick to OEM parts.

Have you checked elsewhere for vacuum or air leaks? The hose that attaches to the throttle body is a common leaker.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2018)

I have tried to search with a leak detector but I had no luck hoses, seem fine. MAF sensor has been replaced, as well as the valve cover. ???


----------

